# Merc 25, jack plate and ss Prop question



## EastTNoutdoorsman (Feb 29, 2016)

I'd run it first and see how it does. I thought a jack plate would help me on my rebuild project and it wound up putting the weight of the outboard too far back...but I'm 6'7 270 pounds so I was already loading down the stern quite a bit. 

So now I have a Bob's MJ5 manual jack plate that I'll likely be posting on here to sell. This plate in particular you drill out the holes so you would be able to use the same holes in the transom. I believe that is the case with most all plates but I can't speak from experience beyond mine. 

Whatever path you take to getting it running right, change one thing at a time then move on. That way if you lose some performance you know what to tinker with or remove.


----------

